# Info on Globe bicycles Buffalo NY



## Freqman1 (Jul 6, 2010)

I am trying to find info on Globe bicycles made in Buffalo NY around the turn of the 20th century. Specifically I would like to know what years they produced bikes and what models. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 6, 2010)

The Wheelmen site list of bicycle manufacturers has Globes coming out of Buffalo from 1893 to 1898-
http://thewheelmen.org/
There's also a book on Buffalo bicycles available from the pedaling history museum-
http://www.pedalinghistory.com/PHbooks.html
The museum has closed, but the website is still up.  Maybe you could contact them for more information.


----------

